# water in tires



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

ok so i was bashing a strip mine the other day found a sweet dirt ramp that landed in a nice puddle. now all 4 my stampede tires are full of water. i have had them outside for 3 days squeezeing them but it just keeps coming out. is there a easy way 2 get the water out. and next time what shoudl i do before water bashing? maybe shoe goo the lil holes in the rims?


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

ok very good question to get the water out i would either say cut 8th inch holes in the tire and run it on pavement. or buy tire decluer.....this will allow you to take the tire off and you can dry it more easy. hope this helps


----------



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

lol wow bout time. haha i just baked the tires in the oven and reglued them. dyed the rims dark green while i was drying foam. next time i will just showgoo the air holes closed so no water get inside the tire.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Sealed tires will generate more bounce, the reason all that water got in the tire was air moving in and out those holes as the tire flexed. Good luck!


----------



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

yes i know it will make it bounce more. but i will just make them water tires only. i got enough sets of tires and rims right now. lol


----------

